# Dang, If only I Had a Place to Store it



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

...without Wifeypoo asking why we have it...

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/zip/1489881430.html


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We Need one of those! (sorry, just drooling too much).
Our next Haunt Theme will go more toward Old West.
That would be Perfect!
How much for shipping from CA?
Heck, I'd even go get that thing myself.
Or, maybe have my folks get it for me, from that area, have them store it at their place and my Hubby and I go pick it up.
I'll see if I can make arrangements.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool organ, shame you don't have the storage space.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is nice!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You could turn this:









into something like this:









From ebay listing


> ULTIMATE HALLOWEEN SET Haunted Pipe Organ. Lower section is framed with 2x4s and covered with wood paneling set on heavy duty casters. The Upper section is carved from high-density styrene foam; includes several real gauges and an old throw-switch; ceramic draw-pulls, maple setting tabs and mahogany black keys. The Upper section of the pipe organ is NON-FUNCTIONAL, for looks only. However, the lowest tier of keyboards is a real digital keyboard with a great pipe organ setting. Keyboard is INCLUDED: Korg N-5 has more than 1200 settings! (amplifier not included) Pipe section is a separate section from organ: has Dual Smoke Machines for special effects. Pinspots in the base of the pipes illuminate the smoke from below. Pinspots in the back of the organ illuminate the pipes in different colors. Three foot pedal switches and a light controller are included. Overall size: 100" high (when set-up--individual sections are 6' high each); organ is 70" wide by 26" deep; pipe section is 72" wide by 18" deep. Entire set will require freight shipping; price will depend on level of crating required. Local pickup within the Chicago or Indianapolis area is available. Designed and built by Bill Jonas; custom work available.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That is so cool


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

joker said:


> You could turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd, that is beautiful! Lights and smoke coming out of the pipes, chill fog coming out of the bottom, ToT's peeing their pants...!


----------

